# [solved] Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Habe hier ein mir unerklärliches Problem, daß das Starten eines DEs mit obiger Fehlermeldung abgebrochen wird.  :Sad: 

Bis vor etwa 2 Tagen lief diese konfiguration hervorragend, einzige Veränderung war ein remerge von Gnome-2.8.

Ausgangsituation:

GDM startet erfolgreich 2 Xserver auf verschiedenen Displays und Konsolen.

```

/usr/bin/gdm

 9366 ?        S      0:00  \_ /usr/bin/gdm

 9371 ?        S      0:32  |   \_ /usr/X11R6/bin/X1 :0 -dpi 100 -xf86config /etc/X11/xorg.conf-matrox -layout Layout0 vt17 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tc

 9498 ?        Ss     0:00  |   \_ /bin/sh /etc/X11/Sessions/kde-3.3.1

 9515 ?        Ss     0:00  |       \_ /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /etc/X11/Sessions/kde-3.3.1

 9516 ?        S      0:00  |       \_ /bin/sh /usr/kde/3.3/bin/startkde

 9562 ?        S      0:00  |           \_ kwrapper ksmserver

 9429 ?        S      0:00  \_ /usr/bin/gdm

 9438 ?        S      0:01      \_ /usr/X11R6/bin/X2 :1 -xf86config /etc/X11/xorg.conf-trident vt16 -auth /var/gdm/:1.Xauth -nolisten tcp

 9497 ?        Ss     0:00      \_ /usr/bin/gdmgreeter

```

Ich kann problemlos KDE auf dem ersten Display starten (/usr/X11R6/bin/X1 :0), wenn ich aber versuche dies auch auf dem zweiten Display anzustellen, bricht der Ladevorgang mit 

.xsession-errors

```

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/X11/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/gdm/:1.Xservers" -h "" -l ":1" "hal"

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

```

 ab. 

Dabei ist verwunderlich, das die Anwendungen die auf dem Display ":1.0" gestartet werden auf ":0.0" zugreifen möchten. Wenn sich root auf ":1.0" einloggt und z.B. KDE startet, wird versucht auf dem anderen Xserver das DE zu laden.   :Shocked: 

Die bisher im I-Net gefundenen Hinweise mit ähnlichen Fehlermeldungen, bezogen sich ausschließlich auf die Rechteproblematik (xhost etc.), leider löst das dieses Problem nicht.

Habe mittlerweile sogar ein 2. Gentoo (nur xorg-x11,gdm und KDE) aufgesetzt (hatte irgenwie die Gnomeinstallation in Verdacht)--> gleicher Fehler.

Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Kann mir jemand von Euch helfen, die Ursache für das Problem zu finden?

tschö

/dit

Beim händisches Starten des 2. Xservers, tritt das Problem nicht auf.

```

startx -- :1 vt16 -ac &

```

Scheint also ein Problem des GDMs zu sein.Last edited by zielscheibe on Fri Nov 12, 2004 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schneider

Das Modul pam_env verbiegt beim Login über (x|k|g)dm die DISPLAY Variable immer auf "localhost:0.0" (seit pam-0.77-r1).

Abhilfe: In /etc/security/pam_env.conf die Zeilen bzgl. DISPLAY, REMOTEHOST und XAUTH* auskommentieren.

----------

## zielscheibe

Danke, da war es!   :Very Happy: 

Ach ich liebe pam!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Lenz

Ui, vielen Dank für die Hilfe, bei mir geht's jetzt auch wieder!  :Smile: 

----------

## CampinoDesign

wenn ich meine Frage gleich an den Thread anschließen darf   :Laughing:  ...wenn ich per Shell

```

startx xdm -- :1

```

eingebe. Dann wird wohl auf Konsole N°II eine neue XSession gestartet. Allerdings geht er gleich in Enlightenment rein und startet nicht erst Entrance, zum einloggen o_O .... nun möchte ich logischer weise nicht mit dem gleichen User zweimal grafisch eingeloggt sein   :Very Happy:  ... hab ich irgendwas vergessen?

// Campino

----------

